# ДЭНС - динамическая электронейростимуляция



## Rasstriga (24 Май 2018)

Ваше отношение к динамической электронейростимуляции,так называемой дэнс-терапии?


----------



## Виня 17 (24 Май 2018)

Интересно послушать! Тоже назначили, сегодня сделала 1 процедуру. Ещё бы про крио СМТ и hi top, может кто делал?


----------

